# i cant tell if my OB pecocks are male or female



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

i read the article about differenciating males and female OB Pecocks but still cant seem to determine what is what. I am not sure if i want to hold my fish out of water cause im afriad of hurting them, is there any other means to determine male or female?

Ps do both of these look like OB Peacocks


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Top one I would lean towards female but not 100% on that

Bottom one would say 99.9% it is male based on the fins being so pointed

As for both being OB, they are a hybrid, which makes most OB Peacock's look differant from each other, I would say yes


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are both OB Peacocks. They both "look" like males. Unfortuantely, many OB Peacocks are hormoned when they are young, leaving females with male traits, such as extended and pointed finnage. The top one has a much higher probability of being a female in my opinion, though I'm fairly certain the bottom one is absolutely a male.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

the bottom one is extremely kool looking. Nice colors. Its funny I hate the word hybrid I think it is so prejudicial. Its funny its so looked down upon in the african cichlid community but the new world cichlids has many hybrids. e.g parrot fish, flowerhorn, electric dempsey etc. Just a few of my thoughts.


----------



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

well i decided to try an investigate to put an end to this mystery, but unfortunetly i have no idea what to look at or what to look for... i read that you can look for something on the tummy area but dont know where to look or what to look for????




























Can anyone help?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

you look at the area you have labeled "Do i look at this area?" not the one labeled "or do i look...."


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gender.php


----------



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

i will look again, do you know what to look for?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

go to that link i posted and you will see pictures in the middle of the article that shows what to look for


----------



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

after looking again i still cant tell, is there any other way to tell? :?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have not tried it yet because my fish are not the big yet, but from what i read and have seen pictures of the girls gentila is bigger than the guys, so if you cant see anything then maybe you have guys. Not sure though. Hopefgully someone who vents alot will come along and tell you, personally i think your fish are too nice looking to be female peacocks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Males oo females Oo (or the other way around, but the females have 2 different sizes of openings.

However, you can't really tell until they are adults. Venting is the only reliable way...lots of experienced fishkeepers still can't tell.

Just wait until they hold, LOL!


----------



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

i think it may come down to waiting till he/she holds... im hopeing its a she but eiter way i think it would be ok to get another female. since the males tend to agress the females


----------

